# ISPConfig - Redirect auf /var/www/index.html



## microcosmic (28. Nov. 2008)

Guten Morgen allerseits.

Zunächst möchte ich sagen dass ich von ISPConfig begeistert bin.
Tolles System.

Die Situation ist wie folgt:

Ich habe einen Root Server bei Hetzner. Darauf läuft ein Asterisk und ein Billing System, und eine Website ist natürlich auch vorhanden. Liegt standardmäßig in /var/www (Debian 4.0). Hat nicht viel mit ISPConfig zu tun 

Ich habe ISPConfig installiert und habe nun einen Kunden mit Web angelegt.

Nun kommt die "Shared IP"-Meldung für meine Website in /var/www. ISPConfig schreibt meine alte Apache Config automatisch um. Wäre soweit in Ordnung, wenn ISPConfig nicht meine "alte" Konfiguration unbrauchbar machen würde.

Könnte ich in die Config von ISPConfig nicht so umändern daß er beim anlegen eines neuen Webs NICHT zu /var/www/sharedip leitet, sondern zu /var/www ?

Oder muß ich meine "alte" Website auch in ISPConfig eintragen? Vielleicht mich noch als Kunden dazu?

Auf jeden Fall möchte ich nicht den ganzen Content von /var/www verschieben müssen, denn im Billing System sind viele Pfade "hardcoded".

Außerdem würd ich gern das Layout von RoundCube (habe es als Addon in ISPConfig) anpassen.

Freue mich auf Response 

Grüße,

Mic


----------



## Till (1. Dez. 2008)

Wenn ISPConfig installiert ist kann das Verzeichnis /var/www nicht mehr verwendet werden. Lege stattdessen eine neue Webseite in ISPConfig an und installiere dann die Applikation in das von ISPConfig erzeugte Unterverzeichnis, das in etwa wie folgt lautet:

/var/www/www.deinedomain.de/web/


----------



## microcosmic (1. Dez. 2008)

Danke für deine Antwort.

Habe es aber schon gelöst 

Die Webseite liegt nach wie vor in /var/www und ist nicht im ISPConfig eingetragen, da sie ja schon vorher existierte.

Trotzdem danke 

mic

http://www.invoco.es


----------



## Till (1. Dez. 2008)

Damit hast Du Deinen kompletten Server für beliebige Zugriffe geöffnet. Auf einem ISPConfig System darf der Root Folder der Webbs niemals direkt zugreifbar sein!


----------



## microcosmic (1. Dez. 2008)

Ok danke für den Hinweis.

Da dort momentan eh nur eine "Parked" Domain liegt werd ich mein Billing-System dann demnächst "umschaufeln", also in einen ISPConfig Folder.

Brauche nur ein wenig Zeit um das alles vorzubereiten.

Ich mag ISPConfig, gefällt mir super. Werde es auch weiterhin nutzen.


----------

